# Something different - Custom Mirror for a Media Service



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I did this mirror for Duncan Media in St Louis, this is a signature way that I do mirrors which takes a little practice but comes out looking super deep and the wording floats over the background.

The cartoon looking one is the design I did in Illustrator and had them sign off on, then the 2 with vinyl on them is the process for sandblasting and then the final pic is it complete.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

way too cool. Good stuff man keep it coming!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hope you decide to start doing some videos. You could probably invest a little money and have them professionally done and make a decent profit off the sales.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Hope you decide to start doing some videos. You could probably invest a little money and have them professionally done and make a decent profit off the sales.


Well I have thought about it, if I had the time I would do it but I cannot tell you how busy I am most of the time. I get breaks like right now when I rest from blasting too long but then I got right back at it. Today I have 4 Eistein's Bagel Shops front window glass that I am etching and they have to be picked up by 4pm and I also have to antique a piece of cabinet glass, sandblast, color and gild a mirror and prep out for tomorrow.

Dont get me wrong I am happy to be swamped working from home but I dont know where I would find time to shoot videos as this is a mild day for me.

I will let you know that I have thought about it though!


----------

